# where to get unusual blanks



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I am trying to find a supplier in the USA that may have some of the items that this company offers. Any ideas on companies that sell different things other than the usual stuff from conde, johnsons, coastal etc. Here is the site but they are in the UK
The Transfer Press

Thank you


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

If you find any let me know, thanks uncletee


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

Not sure what type of products you're looking for, but there are some of us that do carry items not readily found with other suppliers. If you have specifics, let us know and perhaps someone can point you in the right direction.

Good luck.

Steve


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

rectangular plates or platter. i could see this being a big seller as a gift to a hostess if monogrammed.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Blank Imprintables - Sublimation Coating Plant | LRi. Click on the select a product to the left.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone, the place in the UK has some stuff that I cannot find in the US, such as slippers, pencil cases, rulers, and several other items

Thanks again


----------



## T Industry (Mar 22, 2010)

Conde systems


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## ginnocenti (Apr 24, 2014)

martinwoods said:


> Thanks everyone, the place in the UK has some stuff that I cannot find in the US, such as slippers, pencil cases, rulers, and several other items
> 
> Thanks again


Try Coastal Business and Conde.

I made business with Coastal and they are very helpful but I know that Conde has a lot of different types of blanks.

Edit to add: I re-read your post and saw that you already took a look at my suggestions. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

ginnocenti said:


> Try Coastal Business and Conde.
> 
> I made business with Coastal and they are very helpful but I know that Conde has a lot of different types of blanks.
> 
> Edit to add: I re-read your post and saw that you already took a look at my suggestions. Sorry 'bout that.


conde unfortunately does not have any unusual blanks, coastal really does not either, the place I found was in the UK but they do not have any USA distributors. Thanks


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Chris did you check out LRI? At one of the shows the rep told me if had a need for some blanks the will take recommendation to adding to their offerings. They also offering of just about any product but minimums are required. Everything I have ever got from them has been great. Maybe a little more pricey then some others but I have run into issues with some of the cheaper blanks.

Btw how's it going.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

sben763 said:


> Chris did you check out LRI? At one of the shows the rep told me if had a need for some blanks the will take recommendation to adding to their offerings. They also offering of just about any product but minimums are required. Everything I have ever got from them has been great. Maybe a little more pricey then some others but I have run into issues with some of the cheaper blanks.
> 
> Btw how's it going.


Thank you
Been pretty good and you?
I have used LRI, I like some of their products, unfortunately they do not have any unusual blanks either, the place in the UK has the slippers, some pencil cases, sandwich keepers to name just a few of the items nobody in the US has. Has anyone seen this lunchbox by the way, I have seen the neoprene ones that are similar but do not really like the flattened look to them) Thanks


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

martinwoods said:


> Thank you
> Been pretty good and you?
> I have used LRI, I like some of their products, unfortunately they do not have any unusual blanks either, the place in the UK has the slippers, some pencil cases, sandwich keepers to name just a few of the items nobody in the US has. Has anyone seen this lunchbox by the way, I have seen the neoprene ones that are similar but do not really like the flattened look to them) Thanks


 
I'm good maybe ask @skdave or PM him. Talk about a master at dye sub.


----------



## DannyCorrigan (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the link, I will be ordering a few of these products in the very near future. I've been looking everywhere for those little tshirts for the car (and beer bottles apparently)! lol


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

DannyCorrigan said:


> Thanks for the link, I will be ordering a few of these products in the very near future. I've been looking everywhere for those little tshirts for the car (and beer bottles apparently)! lol



Mini Tees for dye sublimation

In case these help.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## DannyCorrigan (Jul 10, 2014)

bratdawg said:


> Mini Tees for dye sublimation
> 
> In case these help.
> 
> ...


Thanks, i appreciate it. Wouldn't be worth my while importing from america though


----------



## bratdawg (Jul 17, 2012)

No problem. Thought you might be on this side of the pond. 

Sent from my XT1080 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DannyCorrigan (Jul 10, 2014)

Wish i was, would make things easier haha. I'm in Ireland, My last import got stuck in customs for a few weeks which got me a nice wee bill from fedex to get it out.


----------

